# What is this? Vintage lightweight service/upgrade kits?



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2021)

cleaning up old finds that have been packed in the corners of an old pick in 2018
What could this be? What vintage? 70's? 80's?
contains new parts like a seat, seat post, racing clip pedals, cables
Is it an upgrade kit? Repair kit or service kit?
Not very knowledgeable about this kind of vintage racing bike stuff

Any input? Got 2 NOS sets and a third with only seat and seat post in the box


----------



## juvela (Jan 3, 2021)

-----

...perchance a mailorder shipment which was never put to use...

...date looks to be ca. 1980...

edit:

...oops, you have two or three of the same thing, must be parts which were shipped with a new bicycle to be assembled


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Those SR Laprade seatposts were standard issue on many mid range lightweight Raleigh's back in the early '80s.
My first serious bike had one when I bought it in 1982.
Some of the Kashimax FiveGold stuff is very popular with the NJS track bike collectors and also early BMX guys.
Nice!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Those SR Laprade seatposts were standard issue on many mid range lightweight Raleigh's back in the early '80s.
> My first serious bike had one when I bought it in 1982.
> Some of the Kashimax FiveGold stuff is very popular with the NJS track bike collectors and also early BMX guys.
> Nice!



yes, that saddle looks pretty sweet and comfortable
let me get one unpacked ..... and snap some pictures of the seat


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Would be good to see those other bits out of the box also.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2021)

The seat.
Does look like it could fit a BMX bike as well


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Is it padded or unpadded?
I see it has the NJS mark, meaning it is approved for Japanese Keirin Track racing.
I think Kashimax are/were the only approved saddle suppliers.
I could be interested in one if you want to sell one.
PM me if you're interested in selling one.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

I see the cardboard packaging mentions Norco,
They are a bicycle manufacturer from British Columbia,  Canada I believe.
Might explain the use of French instructions also.
Could point you in the direction of what bicycles these were originally intended for.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2021)

the top is lightly padded under the leather/faux leather top, the sides are not padded
i initially taught, before I unpacked it, that the white padding was part of the seat 
but it's just protection padding for the packaging


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2021)

the Norco box has nothing to do with it .... just a real popular brand here in Canada
most of the bike boxes that I get to ship bikes out from my local bike shop are Norco


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2021)

Rest of the parts


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Didn't realise that you're in Canada.
Norco mountain bikes have a good reputation over here in the UK too.


----------



## all riders (Jan 4, 2021)

Shimano 600 semi-platform pedals are early to late 80s, as is the Laprade(the prod, we called them). I think maybe you have a mix of "take offs" from a shop.----- Items that were part of the bike as sent to the shop but not assembled(or removed) because the purchaser or shop wanted to upgrade. For instance, there is nothing wrong with a Laprade post, but they're ridiculously heavy for an alloy seatpost. The pedals might have come off for a variety of reasons--casual riders can be uncomfortable with  the "swing and stab" needed to get your feet into the caged pedal and may prefer a full platform. (in case you don't know, pedals like the 600 are designed to be used with a cleated shoe and are only so comfortable as a platform). Some would have removed them to go to the new LOOK style step-in pedals.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2021)

all riders said:


> Shimano 600 semi-platform pedals are early to late 80s, as is the Laprade(the prod, we called them). I think maybe you have a mix of "take offs" from a shop.----- Items that were part of the bike as sent to the shop but not assembled(or removed) because the purchaser or shop wanted to upgrade. For instance, there is nothing wrong with a Laprade post, but they're ridiculously heavy for an alloy seatpost. The pedals might have come off for a variety of reasons--casual riders can be uncomfortable with  the "swing and stab" needed to get your feet into the caged pedal and may prefer a full platform. (in case you don't know, pedals like the 600 are designed to be used with a cleated shoe and are only so comfortable as a platform). Some would have removed them to go to the new LOOK style step-in pedals.



thanks
but all the items shown were in a sealed cardboard box all packed together and brand new ..... so they can't be "take off" other wise they would not be in the original pedal box, and all sealed. + I have 3 identical kits (actually 1 box was already opened and missing the pedals)
my guess ..... an upgrade kit for a lower level bike? maybe?
would be surprising that it was to de-grade a bike


----------



## all riders (Jan 4, 2021)

well, depending on brand, a bike is sent to the dealer as a frame with many of its components in their original boxes to be assembled. In this case "take -off" just means never used. But I see your point about the larger sealed box.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2021)

all riders said:


> well, depending on brand, a bike is sent to the dealer as a frame with many of its components in their original boxes to be assembled. In this case "take -off" just means never used. But I see your point about the larger sealed box.



any value to these components?
i can see some value in the seats, but can't be too much value in the rest is my guess
i have no use for them except for the seats.
will use them to upgrade some vintage BMX


----------



## all riders (Jan 4, 2021)

I would say yes, some value in them--they are in new condition, they are from a time period and were(and are) of good quality. There are plenty of people who collect, ride, or are enthusiasts of 1980s Japanese road bikes and, like other collectors, they want perfect examples. Not huge money, but nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 4, 2021)

those pedals should have some value. Shimano 600 is popular. I have a set somewhere that were originally on my 1984 Centurion.

I could use those brake cables if there is a full rear brake housing that would go all the way from the lever to the brake. let me know.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 5, 2021)

all very desirable parts, and would trick out any entry-level bike.


----------



## non-fixie (Jan 9, 2021)

Those pedals look to be the PD-6207. Those are nice. Very nice. $50 - $80 a pair, including clips and straps, would be my estimate.


----------

